# Next grinder upgrade...



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, I was hoping the good people of the forum might be able to help clarify my thoughts on a potential grinder upgrade.

I used to have an mc2, then went to a mazzer mini-e which I'm currently running with the sj burrs (which to me have made quite a big difference) and fairly happy but wondering about the next step up essentially for no reason other than rampant upgraditis...

Usage will be low volume, home use only - maybe 1-2 shots per day in the week and max 3-4 per day at weekends. Size is a constraint albeit I could stand something a little bigger than a mini-e on the assumption that the hopper was removed e.g. lens hood or similar.

Tend to mostly go for light/medium roasts and change constantly, so low retention and ease of dialing in etc will be important. Currently single dose and just weigh in/out and would probably intend in continue due to low usage during the week.

It will only be paired with a modded classic, at least in the short term, but I'm working on the basis that top grinder+classic equals better coffee than better machine+middling grinder...

Apologies for the essay but any thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Budget ?

Example Neil has a pidded classic and a HG1.

Would be a good view to get on the match of great grinder and classic and what its capable of...


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Good point, forgot that bit!!

I kind of see this as being the 'final' upgrade on the grinder side I.e. to something that will serve me well for a while, whether I stick with the classic or end up with an L1 or similar!

Probably up to 800 ish although I often find myself edging upwards in these circumstances! Second hand would be an option if the right thing came up in good nick.


----------

